# Where to stop near Paris



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Thinking of taking Mrs wasneverfit for a few days in Paris. Any suggestions where we park up for a few days. Aires or camp sites.

Regards

WASFITONCE


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Paris*

Hi

We have stayed twice at Camping Beau Village

Not as close as other sites but we like it.

There is a site in the ACSI book I believe.

Russell


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Mrs wasneverfit ------ love it


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not aware of any aires in/very near to Paris.
We stayed on this campsite out on the edge of the East side of Paris, right on the Seine, for a couple of days at the beginning of October (they do ACSI). 
We have a Honda Innova 125cc scooter, so rode right into the centre of the city daily (took maybe 20 mins right to the centre), but there's a train/metro station about 10 mins walk from the site too.
In our opinion a good site.

http://www.sandaya.fr/web/EN/campings/France/Paris/Maisons-Laffitte/Overview.htm

However, even better was where we moved on to from there....to the annual Paris Motorhome Show at le Bourget airport over on the West side of the city....we stayed (with literally hundreds of other motorhomes) in a dedicated, secure parking area on a massive car park at the showground. Security guards all night; fresh water available, plus grey and toilet facilities, all for just €5 per night.
You didn't even have to go in to the actual show (although we did for 2 days.....absolutely brilliant, and MASSIVE!) to be able to park there. Many hundreds of MH's were there for the whole ten days it seemed.
You could have just walked out of the site and caught the bus into the city centre each day/evening.....

If anyone is thinking of Paris in early October, I'd highly recommend this show, and it's separate dirt-cheap parking on-site, as an venue!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

A bit like a giant transit casmp, but Camping Bois de Boulogne is worth looking at. Frequent shuttles to the Metro and 20 mins to central Paris.
Recently under new management, who are trying hard to improve the facilities.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't go walking in the Bois after dark though :wink: 

Dick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

http://www.parkingsdeparis.com/EN/r...Mobile-home-parking-space-parking-Wurtz.html#

Pete


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 for International at Maisons Laffitte. On a island on the Seine, just outside Paris technically, but a nice district pretty much joined on to actual Paris. Some nice buildings and restaurants in Maisons Laffitte town.

Campsite OK, easy to drive to in MH, reasonable price (with ACSI), very quick and cheap right into the heart of Paris on the RER, trains run late, great connections to Metro and trams e.g. to Versailles - also its a direct line to Disney, if that happened to be your thing.

Transport links far superior to Bois de Boulogne and a much, much nicer area,

Lots of Eurocamp and other cabins dominate the site, but the MH pitches are fine. If you are doing it right, you will only be there to sleep, the rest of the time you will be enjoying Paris itself!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

peejay said:


> http://www.parkingsdeparis.com/EN/reservation-Camping-car-Camper-van-Mobile-home-parking-space-parking-Wurtz.html#
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete -

I had a look at that link...........28€ for 24 hours parking; 50€ for 2 days, in just an open air car park on the southern edge of the city?

http://www.parkingsdeparis.com/EN/r...-Mobile-home-parking-space-parking-Wurtz.html

Ouch!

Each to their own, but for less than that price, I'd personally much rather have THREE nights at Camping Lafitte (ACSI rate) with all the services and security and tranquillity, with just a couple of euros a day spent on the 10 minute train ride in; and none of the hassles of navigating into the city in a MH.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for a well timed post as we are coming to the end of our first big trip to France and Spain and looking for some way to round things off. 

Had tried to get some details about camping for Christmas markets in Amiens, but no reply from the Tourist Office or Campsite (considering the number of people on this site who want to go, it seems to me there's a market being missed)

But anyway it's off to Paris we go. The site at Maisons Laffitte looks great Trev, especially with the ASCI rates..............any idea if we can take bikes on the train to Paris and the best travel rate options.

Beau Village also looks good but no mention of ASCI rates so that's decided. 

Always known about Bois de Boulogne but it has such a bad reputation .....feels like walking round Barcelona/wherever? in the early morning with a big bag of money.

Any other thoughts for Paris very welcome.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Beau Village*

Beau Village is not ACSI but is fair pricing in my opinion.

Russell


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Webby1 said:


> But anyway it's off to Paris we go. The site at Maisons Laffitte looks great Trev, especially with the ASCI rates..............any idea if we can take bikes on the train to Paris and the best travel rate options.


I think bikes may be allowed on most/some RER lines off-peak? The RER from Maisons Lafitte goes to CDG Etoile so you are right on the Champs Eleysees.

But no bikes on the metro other than Line 1 on a Sunday?


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi wasfitonce,
Take a look at Huttopia Versailles!
http://france.huttopia.com/en/destination/campsite/huttopia-versailles/pitches
Don't be put off by the huts etc., as it's a nice site and well set up for motorhomes.
Reasonable walk to Versailles and within easy reach of the train station into Paris. Quite a nice residential area!
Not cheap, but a good base for a few days.
Best Regards, Lindsay.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We have stayed at Bois de Boulogne and found it very convenient. Bus very close which takes you to the Metro, straight into the centre of Paris. We would use it again.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks like Masion Laffitte is closed from 2/11/2013 according to the brochure

Joe


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

joedenise said:


> Looks like Masion Laffitte is closed from 2/11/2013 according to the brochure
> 
> Joe


Yes. Almost all campsites in France shut for the winter. In fact most shut well before the beginning of November.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Site closures*

Yes Maison Laffitte is closed but Beau Village is open and at €20 it is a fair price.

Although many sites in France are closed in Winter there are the few that are open all year.

Does anyone know of a good directory of sites open all year.......next year we will get the ASCI DVD which I believe can be searched by sites that are open. We have spent ages leafing through the book only to find that the sites are then closed when we want.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Site closures*



Webby1 said:


> Yes Maison Laffitte is closed but Beau Village is open and at €20 it is a fair price.
> 
> Although many sites in France are closed in Winter there are the few that are open all year.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good directory of sites open all year.......next year we will get the ASCI DVD which I believe can be searched by sites that are open. We have spent ages leafing through the book only to find that the sites are then closed when we want.


From the ACSI camping card website you can do a search using opening dates as a filter. Obviously you can only do this online.

Chris


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Camping Bois de Bolougne*

Here we are in Paris on our way South. It's a full moon and we can see the Seine on one side and the Eiffel tower behind. Perhaps more importantly it's not raining and there's no wind ( ever the romantic)

Now the Bois de Bolougne site is expensive at €30 with electricity but it is so close to the Centre.............they have a ridiculous €20 booking fee ON TOP.................(keep feeding back to them how greedy that is...............by all means have a non returnable deposit) but if you just arrive at this time of year there should always be plenty of space. Free wi fi is another advantage.

Another tip if you come from Rouen on the A13.................it splits to the A14 on the outskirts of Paris the Sat Nav wants you to go that way BUT there's a €16 toll for a short distance. Stay on the A13 and you can still get to the campsite from the other direction without a toll as far as I know.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Bois de Boulogne gets our vote stayed many many times and never had an issue. As other poster said new owners recently and they have made a lot of improvements.

Had a few walks in the Bois at night, just need to ensure you get the correct section!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://www.camping-indigo.com/en/paris-indigo-campsite

Get my 100% vote, yep it may be a touch more expensive that others further out but you'll have to pay train fairs to get into the centre of Paris - whereas your practicality on the doorstep at tgis one + there's a 15min shuttle bus from camp gate running regularly back& forth into the centre.


----------

